# Glanzeffekt! und "3d"



## nightmare (12. Februar 2003)

hi !
Wie mache ich sowas wie im Anhang ?!
tut mir leid, das es etwas zu klein geraten ist 
ich habe es leider nicht größer

...
also ... ich will diesen "glänzenden" Effekt und dieses "3d" hin ...

wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar !

*winke


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Februar 2003)

joar, du kannst es ja mal mit abgeflachte kanten und relief probieren und dazu noch nen beleuchtungs- oder blendeneffekt benutzen


----------



## nightmare (12. Februar 2003)

hab'sch schon versucht ...
kam aber nichts annäherndes dabnei raus ...


----------



## bone (12. Februar 2003)

also ich würde es so machen (weiß net ob's geht) 

also dein Symbol machen, in dem Fall der Pfeil und der Kreis, mit nem Verlauf füllen, in dem Fall weiß/blau, mußt mal gucken welcher verlauf am besten passt
danach die ebene mit dem Pfeil und dem Kreis kopieren und schwarz füllen, die kopierte schwarze ebene _unter_ die Originalebene schieben
die kopierte eben jetzt 2px nach recht und 2px nach unten wegen dem 3D Effekt
danach vieleicht auf der Originaleben Schlagschatten, damit es sich en bissel vom GB abhebt(Winkel: 90Grad, Distanz:0 , vieleicht mit den anderen werten noch rumspielen)

wie gesagt habs nicht probiert, sollte aber gehen


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. Februar 2003)

guck hier 
mein beitrag, der fünfte.


----------

